# Bud watching for multiforals



## Camellkc (Feb 28, 2016)

*Bud watching for multiforals (25/3/2016 updated)*

After years of effort, the following multis are now giving me rewards.

Paph. Hsinying Lady Duck - it is been growing in my home for 2 years for maturing a growth to flower. The leave span of the matured growth is 62cm






Paph. rothschildianum - This is one of the first paph species I bought 3 years ago. At the time I bought, it had only single growth with spike. After 3 years, it has 2 matured growth with 3-4 new growths. One of the matured growth is in bud now.





Paph. rothschildianum - bought as adult plant last year and is in bud now.





Paph. Michael Koopowitz - this is from In-charm orchid nursery. I bought it in flower with totally 2 growths last year and it now has 5 growths including the growth finished flower last year.





Paph. haynaldianums - bought as adult plant. They are originated from Hung Sheng Orchid Nursery.










Paph. Saint Swithin - bought as adult plant with one flowering growth and one new growth 2 years ago. It did not bloom last year but putting out many new growths. Now, this clone has 1 flowered growth, 1 matured growth in flower, 2 near mature growths and 4 new growths. A total of 8 growths now.





Paph. PEoY - bought as adult plant last year. The plant itself is huge and easy growing. 





Paph. Michael Koopowitz - another MK in bloom. This is a division from a clone with awarded quality.





Paph. kolopakingii - I have been growing it for 3 years. This clone takes the whole period to completely mature a growth. The growth in spike has the leaf span of over 100cm





Paph. anitum - bought it as adult plant last year. I have never thought that I can flower an anitum in Hong Kong but I note this anitum has just put out the flower sheath recently.





And, one of my big phragmepedium is in spike also, this is Phrag. longifolium x Grande. A big plant also.





Will update their status periodically.


----------



## cattmad (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like you have a lot to look forward to


----------



## emydura (Feb 28, 2016)

A lot of exciting stuff to look forward to. I wish I could get my plants to multiply as easily as you do.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 28, 2016)

A lot of good and very exciting stuff. I'm looking forward to see all these flowers herre very soon.


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow cant wait!!!


----------



## troy (Feb 28, 2016)

You out did me, dammit!!! Nice multis, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Incredible collection and growing!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking wonderful! Can't wait to see some blooms!

David


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 29, 2016)

Astonishing collection of multiflorals!!!


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 6, 2016)

Some updates : 6/3/2016

Hsinying Lady Duck





haynaldianums










anitum





MKs










PEOY





One of the rothschildianum





kolopakingii





The two Hung Sheng Eagles have just put out the flower sheath! 





This liemianum also in sheath.





Forgot to take photos on the other roths and St. Swintin in bud, will update next week.


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2016)

The haynaldianums are exciting!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 6, 2016)

These are going to be great.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2016)

Dang! That's a nice batch of multies coming along. Good times ahead.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 11, 2016)

Some updates:

The phragmipedium hybrid





Paph. Saint Swithin


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 14, 2016)

Im green with envy.

Looks like you have ane awesome set-up.


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 17, 2016)

The Hsinying Lady Duck appears to carry 5 buds.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 17, 2016)

can't wait to see Hsinying Lady Duck in bloom!
Mine is barely 10cm seedling.


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 18, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> can't wait to see Hsinying Lady Duck in bloom!
> Mine is barely 10cm seedling.



Although mine is an adult plant, it grows very slowly and mature a new growth by taking 2.5 years.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeez, that besseae is way far from home!


----------



## troy (Mar 18, 2016)

None of the others have bloomed?


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 18, 2016)

troy said:


> None of the others have bloomed?



One of the haynaldianums has bloomed when I went to the green house on Wednesday's night. Will update during the weekend. It has intense color and the form is expected to be OK. But the buds for another haynaldianum have blasted!!


----------



## phraggy (Mar 18, 2016)

Great selection of matured multiflorals. The flowers will give you something to photograph and post on a regular basis. I loved looking at your plants --- but please remove the dead leaves they would look so much better.
Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2016)

I didn't see any dead leaves. I must be missing some PICs. One Phrag with a rattie leaf, that's all. The Lady Duck will kick a$$!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2016)

that HLD will be awesome dark


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 19, 2016)

Some updates again.

The phragmepedium hybrid - the bud finally comes out!











Saint Swithin - The spike progresses a little bit slow.





MKs










rothschildianums - again, the bud seems to progress a little bit slow










kolopakingii var. topperii





anitum





PEoY





Good time really goes ahead! The following multi spieces have just put out the colored leave. Spike will come along it very soon.

philippinese - grow for 2 years and bought with flower at that time. It had one flowered growth, and one growth in flower. After 2 years, one of the flowered growth has nearly died and the other still has 4 leaves intact, and, with 5 new growths, 2 matured, 2 near mature and 1 just putting out.





Another philippinese, but in variety of laevigatum - bought with flower 2 year ago, the flowered growth has died and there are now 5 new growths, one in flower, 2 near matured and 2 just putting out.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2016)

Monrovia nurseries grows MK?


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Monrovia nurseries grows MK?


Monrovia is just the brand name of the pot. lol:rollhappy:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2016)

I love the contrast those dark buds/sheaths create against green leaves!
so many to look forward to!!!


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 20, 2016)

May I add one more multi floral species member, praestans, just putting out its spike please?


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 23, 2016)

Let's see the buds of the kolo var. topperi, there are already 3 flower sheaths on such a short spike. Interesting to guess how may buds will finally be carried for it.


----------



## SlipperMatt (Mar 23, 2016)

My favorits are anitum and Peoy. Can't wait to watch the flowers.


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 25, 2016)

Another update, glad to see the following new members in low sheath:

1. Paph. anitum - another one is blooming now!





2. Paph. philippinese var. roebelini 





3. Paph. Lady Isable - this is a poor guy. I bought it in spike last year with one big flowering growth, one big growth and one small growth. The flowering growth quickly died when blooming, while the leaves on the big growth died one by one and only 2 leaves left eventually. Lucky, it finally adapt the environemnt and the small growth starts to move. It is my first believe that the big growth with 2 leaves will not bloom and eventually die, but I surprisingly note that a flower sheath is coming out from the center of that growth! See picture.





The plant itself is here:-





4. Paph. lowii is in low sheath





5. Paph. rothschildianum 266 from Tokyo Orchid Nursery





Just note that the multi-growth rothschildianum and philippinese have multi spikes. I just photo the roths and post here.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 25, 2016)

I hope I can grow (1) this many multiflorals and (2) grow them this well! I am anxious to see all of these bloom!

David


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 25, 2016)

David, growing multiflorals is not difficult provided that you can capture their needs. More light, high air hudimity and good air circulation are basic factors. Large diurnal range of temperature could be beneficial. Basically, if you can manage Phrag species, multiflorals are not a problem to you. The only thing you need is patience, since they all grow very slowly.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 26, 2016)

Camellkc said:


> Basically, if you can manage Phrag species, multiflorals are not a problem to you. The only thing you need is patience, since they all grow very slowly.



I'd say treat multis like cattleyas


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 27, 2016)

Camellkc said:


> David, growing multiflorals is not difficult provided that you can capture their needs. More light, high air hudimity and good air circulation are basic factors. Large diurnal range of temperature could be beneficial. Basically, if you can manage Phrag species, multiflorals are not a problem to you. The only thing you need is patience, since they all grow very slowly.



Thanks so much! I have some and they are doing well, but I am definitely understanding how slow they grow. 

David


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 31, 2016)

31/3/2016 update
Paph. koloparkingii var. topperi - 5 buds are carried on such a short spike. Can challenge 6 or 7 in my opinion.





Paph. MK from In Charm (No. 3696)





One of the Paph. Hung Sheng Eagle





Paph. Saint Swithin





Paph. PEoY





Paph. rothschildianum from Mainshow Orchids





Phrag. Grande X longifolium


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 31, 2016)

I notice that in a number of the multiflorals you posted, the top few leaves look lighter in colour than the older leaves. Do you grow them brighter than the nurseries that they were originally purchased from or is it difference in nutrition? Do you use the same fertilizer as the commercial nurseries?


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 1, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> I notice that in a number of the multiflorals you posted, the top few leaves look lighter in colour than the older leaves. Do you grow them brighter than the nurseries that they were originally purchased from or is it difference in nutrition? Do you use the same fertilizer as the commercial nurseries?



You have sharp eyes! It is true that I grow them extremely bright in these few months. To my experience, multi needs 1-2 months bright light for them to prepare for blooming, so, most of them are put under direct sunlight since late December 2015. Since the temperature is low during winter months, sunlight will not burn the leaves. Now, they are put under a layer of 90% shading cloths since the direct sunlight can burn them.

As for the fertilizer, I use solid fertilizer from Japan, which is popularly used in Taiwan.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 4, 2016)

I see. Thanks for the clarification. Lucky for you that you have cool temperatures as well. Over here, if I expose even a philippinense to direct sun it will cook in one day. lol.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 4, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> I see. Thanks for the clarification. Lucky for you that you have cool temperatures as well. Over here, if I expose even a philippinense to direct sun it will cook in one day. lol.



I have heard from someone that philippinese grows on trees that exposed lots of sunlight in their living area. Don't know whether it is ture or not.

Are you living in philippine? If so, I wonder whether it is easier to handle the philippinese spieces in artificial environment in the native country, would you mind to enlighten me on this question?


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2016)

The future looks very good indeed!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2016)

Camellkc said:


> I have heard from someone that philippinese grows on trees that exposed lots of sunlight in their living area. Don't know whether it is ture or not.
> 
> Are you living in philippine? If so, I wonder whether it is easier to handle the philippinese spieces in artificial environment in the native country, would you mind to enlighten me on this question?



I am in Malaysia. We are less monsoonal climate than in the Philippines, generally, but do experience 3 hot and dry months every year. I have several philippinense from different sources, but none are blooming yet.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 9, 2016)

Update on 10/4/2016

anitums






PEoY





Saint Swithin





Philippinese





rothschildianums















Forgot to take the photo for the 266.


----------

